# blurry direction with digital art career path



## jenroberts (May 25, 2015)

Hi all,

I'd first like to start by saying I'm a new member to this forum.
Secondly, I'm here because I felt it would be the best place to find overall guidance (not negative opinions) for my situation. 

I've been an artist my entire life, and my interests naturally landed in the field of digital arts/graphic design. I decided a little over a year ago I wanted to learn more about it and pursue some type of (business-like) career in it. I started by teaching myself adobe illustrator and photoshop and I've actually come a very long way. I like to draw tattoo-style designs, hand lettering, or abstract symmetrical patterns, or whatever... pretty much anything fun and colorful. I start with a base sketch (on paper or in art rage) hand trace the outlines in illustrator, and take the coloring process to photoshop. I'm super proud of how much l've learned in a year. My goal is to get my work to top notch level, keep promoting my work to gain a good following on social med, then start an online tee business (I've also spent loads of time learning business/marketing). I posted a photo of one of my recent projects to get some professional level critique on GDF, and the replies were eh.. kinda harsh... lol. I expected to receive good-fair feedback, but I was told I lacked proper education due to no school and knew little to nothing about the industry based on my apparent misconception for what graphic design is. It made me angry at first, but I realized they were right. I guess I've been misclassifying myself as a "graphic designer" or saying that i want to be a "graphic designer". I know it may be the wrong term, but the big question is, what's the right one? I have done many things involving graphic design (logos, flyers, hand lettering, etc) so I'm not just limited to drawing stuff. I really like to do both! What am I? and What steps should I take next to stay focused on the right career path for me? 

Hope you all can help me clarify..

-Jen


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Jen,
I'm just a hobbyist and know nothing about making art a career, whether it be in graphic design or anything else.....But I do want to welcome you to the forum and I'm sure someone who knows the answers to your question will post here before long.

In the mean time I hope you enjoy the forum and I look forward to viewing your art and hope you enjoy the forum. Artist here range from beginner hobbyists (me) to really magnificent professional artists. If you need help navigating the web site be sure to ask. Just click on my name (or one of the moderators) and leave a message.

To load pictures to your albums:
>create an album. Click on "user CP" above and select "Picture and Album"
>after you have uploaded a picture be sure to write something in the field Caption over what is already there. If you don't do that others will get the error "Invalid Album" when trying to view your picture-- it's a glitch on this web site.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome Jen...

My 1st question is: "What do *THEY *Know?" *They *told Bill Gates that computers wouldn't ever take off. *They *told Wilbur and Orville that they could never take off (pardon the pun.. LOL! I give myself a kick).

DO what pleases you. Don't try to put a name to your desire.. *just do it*!! You will fall into your niche. I would love to see some of your work.. That might help clarify some things.

As for your studies.. EVERYTHING you have been doing.. can be done in ArtRage.. It's my favorite program now. It has just about everything that you need to do digital work. But with PS and Illustrator on your PC as well.. you should be unstoppable! 

Blessings

D


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Big ditto to what D said. Your art/graphics shouldn't have to b labeled, and u shouldn't have to have an arts degree to start a business and sell it. You can actually do that now using Redbubble or Society 6. 
I'm encountering some similar struggles, and have decided to just go with the flow and not stress out. 
Post some pics!! Keep us updated!! ;-)


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd like to see some of your work. I worked in the industry before computers. It was a rough industry then. With the onset of the internet, photo shop programs and schools like AI, the industry has now become glutted with artists and the industry has become much harsher. Naturally talented and self taught artists are being push out. These new schools are now attempting to dictate what art is and what art isn't to create work for their students. Great masters such as Van Gogh, Picaso, Mantees, toulouse lautrec and others would not get a foot in the the door side ways in today's market.


----------

